# A grope among the gum trees.



## Dave70 (27/11/17)

My wife sent me a pic from our local shopping place the other day of old Don accompanied with 'guess who'. 
I said 'you should have gone up taken a selfie with him'. 
Now I'm kinda glad she didn't..

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...s/news-story/1c24e108f10c198fe454afecbbbc204a


----------



## Grott (27/11/17)

Great title for thread Dave. A grope.......haha. Had a good chuckle.


----------



## wynnum1 (27/11/17)

Not going to be good for channel 9 considering comments from previous management what sort of grubs are they looks like all that counts is making money.


----------



## Andy_27 (27/11/17)

Love the title!


----------



## DU99 (27/11/17)

have we forgot about rolf harris


----------



## Bribie G (27/11/17)

Give me grope among the gum trees
With lots of bum please
A peek or two and a ......

Having problems completing third line, suggestions?


----------



## Grott (27/11/17)

“A peek or two and a ........” root will do


----------



## mtb (27/11/17)

Give me grope among the gum trees
With lots of bum please
A peek or two and a threat for you
Be sure to watch your back,
I'll "s**t right down your throat",
In Burke's Backyard (need sexually predatory substitution for Backyard)


----------



## mtb (27/11/17)

_She also alleged he once told her “if anything goes wrong on this trip I’m going to rip your f***ing head off, and s*** down your throat”, causing her to physically vomit._
.. I'm pretty sure ol' Burkie quoted Duke Nukem there.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/11/17)

Love the way she was giving that thing a good old rub...looks like she has done it many times before


----------



## wereprawn (27/11/17)

Bribie G said:


> Give me grope among the gum trees
> With lots of bum please
> A peek or two and a ......
> 
> Having problems completing third line, suggestions?



Rape dungeon out the back.
Fly down at the front,
And the old cock in hand.


----------



## Dave70 (27/11/17)

Bribie G said:


> Give me grope among the gum trees
> With lots of bum please
> *A peek or two and a ......*
> 
> Having problems completing third line, suggestions?



I've got one, inspired by this chap.
That I'll keep to myself..


----------



## wynnum1 (27/11/17)

Bribie G said:


> Give me grope among the gum trees
> With lots of bum please
> A peek or two and a ......
> 
> Having problems completing third line, suggestions?


A root or two sheep or kangaroo.


----------



## evoo4u (27/11/17)

Bribie G said:


> Give me grope among the gum trees
> With lots of bum please



With comments lewd I can be quite crude
Bring grown-up girls to tears
Been doin' it for years
Here in Burke's backyard.


----------



## GregMeady (27/11/17)

.


----------



## TSMill (27/11/17)

wobbly said:


> With posts like the above and similar stuff on other threads you don't have to have a degree in rocket science to know why there are very few if any female members/posters on this forum
> 
> Wobbly


----------



## wobbly (27/11/17)

Re the above post Couldn't have put it better myself

Don't mind a bit oif humor but have no time for those that prey on little kids or the vunerable

However this reported stuff by ABC/Fairfax making unsubstantiated claims is just plain wrong. Trial by social media

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## Feldon (27/11/17)

The accused speaks..


----------



## Black Devil Dog (27/11/17)

I remember way back when Burkes Backyard was at the height of its popularity, it was the morning after the Logies and one of the breakfast TV shows was reporting on it. 
The Logies after party must have got pretty messy and on several occasions one of the females on the breakfast TV show raised the question "what was Don Burke doing in the womens toilet?"


----------



## SeeFar (27/11/17)

TSMill said:


> With posts like the above and similar stuff on other threads you don't have to have a degree in rocket science to know why there are very few if any female members/posters on this forum
> 
> Wobbly



I'm pretty new around here so don't want to stick my neck out too far but I guess you've got to do it when it counts. 

Bump Wobbly's words.


----------



## mtb (27/11/17)

It was a piss take of DB, not his victims.. but there are those who'll read it that way and I can see how that'd sound insensitive. Apologies.


----------



## mtb (27/11/17)

Feldon said:


> The accused speaks..



What a train wreck.
I believe him when he says he doesn't recall - because to him, this behaviour was as common as buying groceries. You don't remember that sort of thing long-term


----------



## Cerveja (27/11/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Not going to be good for channel 9 considering comments from previous management what sort of grubs are they looks like all that counts is making money.



Even worse, he defends himself on Channel 9. I can't believe 9 would be that stupid.


----------



## Grott (27/11/17)

Channel nine have no morals, they even illegally help kidnap kids if you recall.


----------



## Cerveja (27/11/17)

Reading the story this morning was a bit eerie. The words used by the complainants echoed those of some young ladies working for me in Canberra in the early 90s. They ran into Don in a lift at a hotel and they couldn't get out of the lift quick enough. They were in no doubt of his intentions and his modus operandi. Also, curious that alcohol hasn't been mentioned as I understand this was also an ongoing issue and drove many of the behaviours.


----------



## evoo4u (27/11/17)

mtb said:


> It was a piss take of DB, not his victims.. but there are those who'll read it that way and I can see how that'd sound insensitive. Apologies.



Crikey - talk about having to walk on freekin' egg shells these days. If anyone with half a brain thinks we're siding with DB, come on down to our world someday!


----------



## wereprawn (27/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> Crikey - talk about having to walk on freekin' egg shells these days. If anyone with half a brain thinks we're siding with DB, come on down to our world someday!


Careful, eggs are only produced by females.


----------



## nosco (28/11/17)

That post goes back a while doesnt it[emoji122]


----------



## droid (28/11/17)

I feel a bit embarrassed to be a man, it's pretty fecked up - all this shit


----------



## TSMill (28/11/17)

I came up with a few Don Burke gardening puns, but decided to turf them.


----------



## Dave70 (28/11/17)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I remember way back when Burkes Backyard was at the height of its popularity, it was the morning after the Logies and one of the breakfast TV shows was reporting on it.
> The Logies after party must have got pretty messy and on several occasions one of the females on the breakfast TV show raised the question *"what was Don Burke doing in the womens toilet?"*



Dunno. Setting up cameras with Chuck Berry?


----------



## Dave70 (28/11/17)

droid said:


> I feel a bit embarrassed to be a man, it's pretty fecked up - all this shit



Dont be. 

Its pieces of ivory tower shit like Dona Karan with her quasi sharia views who should feel embarrassed. 

https://www.theguardian.com/film/2017/oct/10/donna-karan-defends-harvey-weinstein-women


----------



## SeeFar (28/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> Crikey - talk about having to walk on freekin' egg shells these days. If anyone with half a brain thinks we're siding with DB, come on down to our world someday!



Don't be so simple. No one would ever think that anyone here was siding with, that's not what anyone is even claiming.

Put yourself in the shoes of a chick that has copped crap from a dickhead like DB and then read the thread. It would come across as a bunch of blokes having a laugh about chicks being molested. Not supporting or defending it, but laughing about it.

When I read the thread I started making up song lines in my head as well, was a bit of fun. Then I thought about my friend who had been raped reading my words and I knew how it would hurt her to hear me making jokes about what she had suffered. That's when I decided to post what I did and why I'm trying to explain it now in a way that's not accusing anyone of bbeing a dick but to just think about things from a different angle.

It's just about not having a laugh at other people's expense, really. I hate being PC, I'm an old soldier and grew up as a westie, it's not in my nature. I guess being exposed to some things just changes the way you look at stuff. I don't know.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/11/17)

Its OK... Don has Asperger's...and probably memory loss,

His thing on ACA I thought was as good as any politician


----------



## mtb (28/11/17)

Difficult topic mate. Your opinions are valid and I respect them, but I take the approach that everything and everyone can be subjected to a joke. People want equality - that's equality.

Obviously making fun of victims is unnecessary and frankly not funny, but making fun of a man who's just had a lifetime of misogyny and bigotry come back to bite him? That's worth a few jokes.


----------



## bradsbrew (28/11/17)

mtb said:


> People want equality - that's equality.


People like the idea of equality, not actual equality.

If that was two bricklayers and one said, "If you **** that next wall up, I will rip off your head and shit down your throat" would there be any talk of it?


----------



## Dave70 (28/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Its OK... Don has Asperger's...and probably memory loss,
> *
> His thing on ACA I thought was as good as any politician*



So basically, some combination of a highly functioning amoral psychopath. With shifty eyes.


----------



## Feldon (28/11/17)

bradsbrew said:


> People like the idea of equality, not actual equality.
> 
> If that was two bricklayers and one said, "If you **** that next wall up, I will rip off your head and shit down your throat" would there be any talk of it?




Yes, and I also like the idea of a person accused of crimes being considered innocent until proven guilty. Let him face his accusers in court for the sexual molestation that they claim. And let's not carry on like a bunch of gossipy old fish wives passing judgement on someone where the facts are yet to be fully known.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> So basically, some combination of a highly functioning amoral psychopath. With shifty eyes.



....Actually... I worked ( still do ) with a few people who had genuine Apsergers...kinda wierd how they act ( but no in a Don Burke/Harvey Wienstien way ). 

They certainly didnt do anything remotely sexual, lewd, crass..etc...they where more the opposite in fact....One bloke wont look you in the eyes when he talks to you,...kinda looks a bit sideways and tares at nothing. And very intelligent and geeks...mad geeks


----------



## seamad (28/11/17)

bradsbrew said:


> People like the idea of equality, not actual equality.
> 
> If that was two bricklayers and one said, "If you **** that next wall up, I will rip off your head and shit down your throat" would there be any talk of it?


The two bricklayers are on equal terms , completely different to someone in a position of power saying it.


----------



## technobabble66 (28/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> Don't be so simple. No one would ever think that anyone here was siding with, that's not what anyone is even claiming.
> 
> Put yourself in the shoes of a chick that has copped crap from a dickhead like DB and then read the thread. It would come across as a bunch of blokes having a laugh about chicks being molested. Not supporting or defending it, but laughing about it.
> 
> ...



Well explained. 
I'm not sure how I feel about the nature of the rhyme, as obviously everyone's having a laugh by ridiculing DB & definitely not the victims. 
Also, it's probably a typical coping mechanism of dealing with the horror of realizing that this icon of 90's TV and gardening turns out to be a narcissistic sexual predator masquerading as Mr Nice Guy - trying to make light of what everyone *knows* is a terrible situation. 

On the other hand, if it comes down to a choice between having a laugh at something or hurting the victim(s) of sexual harassment/assault, I think I'll just find something else to laugh at. 

I like how you clearly pointed out no one's suggesting anyone here is "being a dick" or being callous or making light of the victims. It's more just a matter of perspective.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/11/17)

bradsbrew said:


> People like the idea of equality, not actual equality.
> 
> If that was two bricklayers and one said, "*If you **** that next wall up, I will rip off your head and shit down your throat*" would there be any talk of it?



Thats pretty much standard brickie language


----------



## technobabble66 (28/11/17)

Feldon said:


> Yes, and I also like the idea of a person accused of crimes being considered innocent until proven guilty. Let him face his accusers in court for the sexual molestation that they claim. And let's not carry on like a bunch of gossipy old fish wives passing judgement on someone where the facts are yet to be fully known.



Generally I'd totally agree. 
However, this is starting to look fairly concluded though - just far too many victims. Susie O'Neal's statement today pretty much seals it for me. 

I'll admit I'm biased. Don Burke comes across very similarly to a guy (a therapist) I was a witness against many years ago - 33 girls accusing him of some vaguely similar stuff and mainly much more serious allegations. I'm 100% certain he was guilty of exactly what these girls accused him of. Not 95 or 99. 100%. 1 or 2 you might have some reservations, in the name of fairness - her word against his, and all. But once you've seen 10 girls go past with detailed accounts of their harassment/assault, then another 10, then another 10, you start to reach a pretty solid conclusion. 
And you start to get a different perspective on these situations when so many people accuse an individual of the exact same pattern of behavior. 
For me having watched that DB interview, it's amazing the similarity in manner and phrasing to the guy I knew while trying to provide a litany of innocent explanations. Obviously not a smoking gun etc but a very very striking similarity. 

2c


----------



## pcmfisher (28/11/17)

Self diagnosed Asperger's, big deal.
It was common knowledge even back when he was on TV that he was a **** of a man to work with.
It just seems a bit much to believe that this many people would make up stories about him being a sexual predator just to get back at him.


----------



## Dave70 (28/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> ....Actually... I worked ( still do ) with a few people who had genuine Apsergers..*.kinda wierd how they act ( but no in a Don Burke/Harvey Wienstien way* ).
> 
> They certainly didnt do anything remotely sexual, lewd, crass..etc...they where more the opposite in fact....One bloke wont look you in the eyes when he talks to you,...kinda looks a bit sideways and tares at nothing. And very intelligent and geeks...mad geeks



Thats because Don has Aspergers like I have a 165 IQ. My opinion, he's lying through his ******* teeth. So, he self diagnoses with mental condition synonymous with odd behavior, but also genius. Makes a nice fit for gargantuan ego. Hijacking a legitimate and debilitating illness as a scapegoat for your bad behavior is appalling in of itself. Then he goes on to claim long term memory loss, which is unfortunately, not consistent with Aspergers (on average they have better long term recall than regular people), its the short memory term thats the problem. 
Then the typical evasion of not wanting to mention names, personal grudges, which hunts and flat out 'I cant recall'. Shades of Craig Thomson and Bill Clinton to be sure.

Dons a smart guy, smart enough to realize he's in a bad ******* spot. 
Pitty. I actually use to enjoy his program. 

I sure hope Costa from Gardening Australia hasn't any skeletons in the cupboard. I'll be mortified!..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> *Then he goes on to claim long term memory loss, which is unfortunately, not consistent with Aspergers*



Yep...blokes at work with it can remember all sorts of crazy stuff...like the exact date a Pentium2 was released...or the shade of grey on the side of the starship enterprise. One bloke can remember conversations he had with customers 18 months ago in alarming detail. And the worst thing is they tend to always tell the truth ( or exactly how it is ) ...they would make awesome court witnesses



Dave70 said:


> I sure hope Costa from Gardening Australia hasn't any skeletons in the cupboard. I'll be mortified!..



WEEELLLL....he has been shacking up with Dirt Girl and getting grubby...

You can see here that he is clearly trying to cut old mate out


----------



## Dave70 (28/11/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yep...blokes at work with it can remember all sorts of crazy stuff...like the exact date a Pentium2 was released...or the shade of grey on the side of the starship enterprise. One bloke can remember conversations he had with customers 18 months ago in alarming detail. And the worst thing is they tend to always tell the truth ( or exactly how it is ) ...they would make awesome court witnesses
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I swear some of these G rated programs contain some very R rated in jokes woven in. Anybody familiar with Micky Roukes 'popcorn scene' from that 80s movie 'Diner' would recognize this one. 


Jeezz. Take it easy Alex..


----------



## mondestrunken (28/11/17)

I've just gotten my barge pole out of the boating shed.


----------



## wynnum1 (29/11/17)

Do these current affairs shows have script writers they said Don 'Is going down ' and Christopher Pyne explicit gay pornographic video phone tweet.
“We need to know how deep and far this penetration ... has been.”


----------



## mtb (29/11/17)

Is penetration and "going down" specifically gay now? I thought that was all sword fights


----------



## Grott (29/11/17)

Yeh like the rainbow


----------



## Pnutapper (29/11/17)

The irony...


----------



## Black Devil Dog (29/11/17)

I remember that episode, it's still awkward to watch.


----------



## Dave70 (29/11/17)

So Kay, how would you like to pollinate _my _philodendron..he..he..he..


----------



## Bribie G (29/11/17)




----------



## gunbrew (29/11/17)

For what it's worth...
I have just been told that Rex Hunt is now in trouble.
A whole school of fish has come forward claiming he kissed them.
Not my joke, I was a bit amused when told though.


----------



## Droopy Brew (29/11/17)

Clear pattern starting to emerge that blokes with beards are sexual predators. I expect a few around here to be interviewed on ACA over the coming months.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/11/17)

In hind sight I am glad my wife vetoed any female employees I hired, even though the bookkeeper still gives me nightmares.


----------



## Dave70 (29/11/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> *Clear pattern starting to emerge that blokes with beards are sexual predators*. I expect a few around here to be interviewed on ACA over the coming months.



It would seem so.

NSFW x 2..


----------



## SeeFar (29/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> In hind sight I am glad my wife vetoed any female employees I hired, even though the bookkeeper still gives me nightmares.



That's an interesting comment!

Are you (and your wife) concerned that you might have pulled a "Don" yourself if tempted?


----------



## bradsbrew (29/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> That's an interesting comment!
> 
> Are you (and your wife) concerned that you might have pulled a "Don" yourself if tempted?





SeeFar said:


> That's an interesting comment!
> 
> Are you (and your wife) concerned that you might have pulled a "Don" yourself if tempted?


You would be suprised how many tradies are like that. More worried about harassment accusations than temptation or the ole chest nut "she'll distract the other workers"
As a NFP rto i provide a free(not even funded) 4 week pre apprenticeship course that has a work experience portion. Its hard to convince some employers to give the girls a go. We just had a young lady finish her carpentry apprentice ship after doing our pre app course. Along the way she has won a few awards and is now a site supervisor for a major contractor and she can well handle any comments from the boys.
If i look back over my 30 years on jobsites, and if i was charged for each time i said "while your down there" or perfectly position my self on a ladder to fart on someone, I'd have Grimshaw herself chasing me down.


----------



## Pnutapper (29/11/17)

bradsbrew said:


> I'd have Grimshaw herself chasing me down.




Don't think she'd run too fast these days... Some of her "journo's" do a pretty good time over the 100 meters in stilletos though.


----------



## DU99 (29/11/17)

Notice you never get any guys/gals complaining about harrsement from a female worker...i don't think anyone who believe them


----------



## manticle (29/11/17)

Not so. Look at Jacqui Lambie for recent example


----------



## evoo4u (29/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> In hind sight I am glad my wife *vetoed *any female employees I hired...



vetoed or vetted?


----------



## mtb (29/11/17)

evoo4u said:


> vetoed or vetted?


----------



## Vini2ton (29/11/17)

My dear mother, who is 93, reckons that if any bloke ever got fresh with her at work, (during the war, making gun-sights in an industrial setting) they got bloody short shrift and her male workmates always backed her up. She reckons a women must always let em know the limit. Mates at nine said he was a deadset @$(&%^$


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> That's an interesting comment!
> 
> Are you (and your wife) concerned that you might have pulled a "Don" yourself if tempted?


More a matter of my wife doing what women do best, looking after her self interest.


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

DU99 said:


> Notice you never get any guys/gals complaining about harrsement from a female worker...i don't think anyone who believe them



It's a bit of a different dynamic though. I've got a mate who is being hounded by this fruitoop in his work (I've met her, wow). She's asked him out 7 times, tried to feed him chocolates by hand from behind whilst he's at his desk and turned up in hospital after he had an op....., before his wife even showed...., his whife that had given birth to their second child not a month previously. She is an absolute unit.

The behaviour is well past what would normally push a girl into action but my mate is only annoyed, he doesn't feel threatened. It's not like she's going to be able to physically overpower him and force herself on him or rape her, etc. and she's not above him at work in terms of seniority either. So the power imbalance is actually on his side and therefore she's just an annoyance rather than a threat and he thus doesn't bothe with kicking up a stink.

I'd say that's probably similar to most situations when there's girl on boy harrassment.


----------



## wynnum1 (30/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> It's a bit of a different dynamic though. I've got a mate who is being hounded by this fruitoop in his work (I've met her, wow). She's asked him out 7 times, tried to feed him chocolates by hand from behind whilst he's at his desk and turned up in hospital after he had an op....., before his wife even showed...., his whife that had given birth to their second child not a month previously. She is an absolute unit.
> 
> The behaviour is well past what would normally push a girl into action but my mate is only annoyed, he doesn't feel threatened. It's not like she's going to be able to physically overpower him and force herself on him or rape her, etc. and she's not above him at work in terms of seniority either. So the power imbalance is actually on his side and therefore she's just an annoyance rather than a threat and he thus doesn't bothe with kicking up a stink.
> 
> I'd say that's probably similar to most situations when there's girl on boy harrassment.


You never know what can happen look at the A _student_ being sued for $250,000 in a _section 18C_ racial hatred case.


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

Sorry? Not sure what you're getting at there.


----------



## wynnum1 (30/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> Sorry? Not sure what you're getting at there.


When you get taken to court its going to cost lots of money and sometimes payments are made to avoid this cost fruitloop probably paranoid and thinks everyone is plotting against them thats why labor hire companies exist because you can pick your workers.


----------



## Tony121 (30/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> It's a bit of a different dynamic though. I've got a mate who is being hounded by this fruitoop in his work (I've met her, wow). She's asked him out 7 times, tried to feed him chocolates by hand from behind whilst he's at his desk and turned up in hospital after he had an op....., before his wife even showed...., his whife that had given birth to their second child not a month previously. She is an absolute unit.
> 
> The behaviour is well past what would normally push a girl into action but my mate is only annoyed, he doesn't feel threatened. It's not like she's going to be able to physically overpower him and force herself on him or rape her, etc. and she's not above him at work in terms of seniority either. So the power imbalance is actually on his side and therefore she's just an annoyance rather than a threat and he thus doesn't bothe with kicking up a stink.
> 
> I'd say that's probably similar to most situations when there's girl on boy harrassment.



I would be extremely careful in that situation to document everything. It is a nutter like that (whether male or female) who could flip and cry harassment because their advances aren’t being taken seriously.


----------



## technobabble66 (30/11/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> ..... what women do best, looking after her self interest.


Sorry, what??  Maybe a bit too far, WEAL.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/11/17)

Tony121 said:


> I would be extremely careful in that situation to document everything. It is a nutter like that (whether male or female) who could flip and cry harassment because their advances aren’t being taken seriously.



Yep...thats how it happens


----------



## Pnutapper (30/11/17)

Tony121 said:


> I would be extremely careful in that situation to document everything. It is a nutter like that (whether male or female) who could flip and cry harassment because their advances aren’t being taken seriously.


----------



## pcmfisher (30/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> It's a bit of a different dynamic though. I've got a mate who is being hounded by this fruitoop in his work (I've met her, wow). She's asked him out 7 times, tried to feed him chocolates by hand from behind whilst he's at his desk and turned up in hospital after he had an op....., before his wife even showed...., his whife that had given birth to their second child not a month previously. She is an absolute unit.
> 
> The behaviour is well past what would normally push a girl into action but my mate is only annoyed, he doesn't feel threatened. It's not like she's going to be able to physically overpower him and force herself on him or rape her, etc. and she's not above him at work in terms of seniority either. So the power imbalance is actually on his side and therefore she's just an annoyance rather than a threat and he thus doesn't bothe with kicking up a stink.
> 
> I'd say that's probably similar to most situations when there's girl on boy harrassment.



Does it matter if he doesn't feel threatened? She is not allowed to do what she is doing.
Not all men that make lewd jokes are looking to rape their fellow female employees.


----------



## Droopy Brew (30/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> Sorry? Not sure what you're getting at there.



I see you have met Wynnum1


----------



## Dave70 (30/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> It's a bit of a different dynamic though. I've got a mate who is being hounded by this fruitoop in his work (I've met her, wow). She's asked him out 7 times, tried to feed him chocolates by hand from behind whilst he's at his desk and turned up in hospital after he had an op....., before his wife even showed...., his whife that had given birth to their second child not a month previously. She is an absolute unit.
> 
> The behaviour is well past what would normally push a girl into action but my mate is only annoyed, he doesn't feel threatened.* It's not like she's going to be able to physically overpower him and force herself on him or rape her, etc.* and she's not above him at work in terms of seniority either. So the power imbalance is actually on his side and therefore she's just an annoyance rather than a threat and he thus doesn't bothe with kicking up a stink.
> 
> I'd say that's probably similar to most situations when there's girl on boy harrassment.



I think men are ignorant to the fact that unwanted attention from somebody vastly more physically intimidating in terms of physical size can trigger a reaction that seems at times disproportionate. 
Juiced to the gills Pro UFC fighter Gabi Garcia, in terms of size and strength, would be to the average man what the average man is to the average woman, and then some.
Six foot three and 98 kg. Even without the BJJ black belt she holds, she could effortlessly up end most blokes.


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

Tony121 said:


> I would be extremely careful in that situation to document everything. It is a nutter like that (whether male or female) who could flip and cry harassment because their advances aren’t being taken seriously.


Yeah, it's been reported quietly to those in charge so that there is awareness of the situation.


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

pcmfisher said:


> Does it matter if he doesn't feel threatened? She is not allowed to do what she is doing.
> Not all men that make lewd jokes are looking to rape their fellow female employees.



Does it matter? Well to him, yes I guess it does. He feels he can manage it without escalation. Just because some one is doing what they are not meant to doesn't mean they have to be hung out to dry. A good example would be that not all men that make lewd jokes are looking to rape their fellow female employees.


----------



## Dave70 (30/11/17)

Then again, I was at a gig once where I swear the band on stage was the Cosmic Psycos. In any case, the singer got on the mike and said something like' I dont believe in this romance bullshit, so I'm just gonna show ya the fuckin goods'.
Then proceeded to take his cock out and shake it around a bit. I guess the female members of the audience accepted that was within the context of the performance.


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

lol, I did security for them in the 1990s. 

They were some rather......., gritty chaps!


----------



## Grott (30/11/17)

Remember what you do/say today my come back to bite you in 20, 30, 40 years time. Some are certainly justifiable (unquestionable) but some are what was acceptable at the time. I can not recall one women that complained about a “wolf whistle” from a building site, it was generally seen as a compliment but now, can’t do it.


----------



## technobabble66 (30/11/17)

^^ Speaking only from personal experience/knowledge, i'm pretty sure of the girls i knew 25-30 years ago, the dozen or so who had been wolf-whistled all saw it as intimidating & crass, and simply a cross to begrudgingly bear. None of them saw it as complimentary. I'm sure most of them knew it was intended as something like a compliment, but it just felt a little more rapey instead. Don't forget it's not just that the guys are roughy twice their size, but also there's a group of them. And i'm assuming we all know how people can behave when in groups, as opposed to when they're just individuals.
Maybe it's just coincidence that was 100% of my sample group. Maybe all the other girls loved it. But i'm skeptical.


----------



## wynnum1 (30/11/17)

_New zoo_ in _Blacktown_, in _Sydney they need to be careful the goodies had a zoo where they bred Rolf Harris', creating a plague across Britain. this could happen with Don Burkes who knows they could cross breed. with the  Rolf Harris' this could be a south park episode._


----------



## Droopy Brew (30/11/17)

I'd love to see Southpark do an entire episode as a Goodies parody. This take on a classic episode with a modern cultural reference of sexual predation would be right up the ally of Trey Parker and Matt Stone.

Can see it happening.


----------



## Dave70 (30/11/17)

SeeFar said:


> lol, I did security for them in the 1990s.
> 
> They were some rather......., gritty chaps!



Must have been a hell of a job keeping the public safe..


----------



## SeeFar (30/11/17)

technobabble66 said:


> ^^ Speaking only from personal experience/knowledge, i'm pretty sure of the girls i knew 25-30 years ago, the dozen or so who had been wolf-whistled all saw it as intimidating & crass, and simply a cross to begrudgingly bear. None of them saw it as complimentary. I'm sure most of them knew it was intended as something like a compliment, but it just felt a little more rapey instead. Don't forget it's not just that the guys are roughy twice their size, but also there's a group of them. And i'm assuming we all know how people can behave when in groups, as opposed to when they're just individuals.
> Maybe it's just coincidence that was 100% of my sample group. Maybe all the other girls loved it. But i'm skeptical.




Based on my expereince as a bloke that has often times been around other blokes, one guy offering a harmless wolf whistle will often be followed by the attention-seeking-rapey dude of the bunch following up with a "show us ya tits".


----------



## Grott (30/11/17)

technobabble66 said:


> ^^ Speaking only from personal experience/knowledge, i'm pretty sure of the girls i knew 25-30 years ago, the dozen or so who had been wolf-whistled all saw it as intimidating & crass, and simply a cross to begrudgingly bear. None of them saw it as complimentary. I'm sure most of them knew it was intended as something like a compliment, but it just felt a little more rapey instead. Don't forget it's not just that the guys are roughy twice their size, but also there's a group of them. And i'm assuming we all know how people can behave when in groups, as opposed to when they're just individuals.
> Maybe it's just coincidence that was 100% of my sample group. Maybe all the other girls loved it. But i'm skeptical.



You may well be right there in 25-30 years ago, I was forgetting my age and reference was more 40-50 years ago.


----------



## nosco (30/11/17)

Dave70 said:


> I guess the female members of the audience accepted that was within the context of the performance.



Was it Fred Negro in the **** Fucks? He was well known for his contextual performance.


----------



## pcmfisher (1/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> Does it matter? Well to him, yes I guess it does. He feels he can manage it without escalation. Just because some one is doing what they are not meant to doesn't mean they have to be hung out to dry. *A good example would be that not all men that make lewd jokes are looking to rape their fellow female employees*.



I could have sworn that's what I said in my previous post.
That's my point. Is it ok for a man to make lewd jokes about/to a woman if she can take it?


----------



## SeeFar (1/12/17)

****EDIT**** I really should get some work done instead of powerposting here today.


----------



## Barry Black (28/1/18)

Wow. Just read this thread. Is it for real? I always thought he was a nice guy. Comes from out our way too. Surely it can't be true.


----------



## Dave70 (28/2/18)

Barry Black said:


> Wow. Just read this thread. Is it for real? I always thought he was a nice guy. Comes from out our way too. Surely it can't be true.



Why cant it be true?


----------

